# change the name under which a sparseimage mounts



## klassa (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm using SuperDuper! to backup to a network-mounted sparseimage[1].  I'd like to use a rotating series of three sparseimages as targets of the backups -- i.e. img1 on Sundays and Thursdays, img2 on Mondays and Fridays, and so on.  No problems at all in getting this working, but I'd like to to seed the second and third sparseimages from the first (so that the first run of the second and third backups take less than an hour, instead of six).  However, simply copying and renaming a .sparseimage file doesn't do it...  If you do that, it still seems to want to mount under the *old* name.

Example: If I have img1.sparseimage and I copy it into img2.sparseimage, mounting the latter gets me a /Volumes/img1 (instead of /Volumes/img2) -- even though the contents of the mount are what's in the img2 image.

I can't find a way to alter this behavior (that is, to get the metadata in img2 updated so that it mounts as img2).   I've looked at the help for hdituil, and have run various tests on a small, sample image.  I tried "hdiutil convert" with various flags, and also looked at the output of "hdiutil imageinfo".  I don't see the as-mounted name in there, anywhere.

Were I mounting the image myself, I could work around this by creating a link, or whatever.  Since SuperDuper! is mounting the image, I don't have that option; whatever name it mounts is, as what I've got to work with.  Hence the question...

Anybody know if this is possible, and what the incantation is?

[1] I'm doing this in lieu of using Time Machine...  I got four separate "read-only" errors (after starting over, from scratch, four separate times while on Christmas vacation; once, I completely wiped the disk and ran a Drive Genius scan on it -- twice).  Alas, Time Machine doesn't appear to be dependable, at least not in my environment. :-(  Apple discussion forums suggest that many other folks are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## klassa (Jan 5, 2009)

There may be a way to do this via CLI (using hdiutil and diskutil)... Regardless, I found a way to do it via the GUI: mount each image, then rename it.  That appears to do the trick.


----------

